# Help w/ Chute control conversion



## Opfoto (Jan 3, 2013)

So after struggling this past winter w/ the cable driven 4 way chute control on my '06 Craftsman (MTD)#247.88790 9hp Tec 28" 2 stage Engine listed below I have decided to try and fix it. I ordered what I thougt to be a new 4 way controller, but What I received was the Chute control conversion (from the pistol grip to the Handle style) # 753-08388 with the newer gear box. The lower chute assembly is much taller than the original. I am trying to locate the part that attaches the lower chute #731-06440A to the adaptor part #731-04705 for mounting to the auger housing. I asked the parts supplier for assistance - he wanted the model and serial number of the snowthrower which I provided. Now he is asking for the build date...Where can I find that? I checked the thrower for another sticker and none was found. I thought it had that info "built in" to the serial number. So I am stumped as to where to find it...Its not in the manual....go figure...Anyone have any ideas on how to proceed please and thank you!


----------

